# iPhone 6 BT Issues



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Anyone else unable to complete a call through BT with the new iPhones? Had iOS8 on my 5, it worked fine...this one's been connected, deleted, and reconnected, to no avail. Will not make a call through the BT system. Transfers the phonebook without issue. Also will not play BT audio.


----------



## bmw1bmw (Jun 11, 2014)

How is the 6? Is it worth it?


----------



## Brad wool (May 23, 2011)

New I Phone 6 has anyone been able to receive a text message & e-mail? I was able to use all features with my 5s. Everything even worked on 5s after updating the phone with IOS -8. It seems like everything works but e-mail messaging? Help need feed back!!! I have a 2013 750 LIX. I hope this is something that all of us can figure out. Thanks for any questions or answers.


----------



## likegadgets (Jan 14, 2007)

Have not tried Text or Email Messages. (Do not use these features)

Was having problems when I first paired the 6 Plus (I have a 2013 750i). Was not showing signal strength on car and would disconnect after 45 seconds.

I deleted all phones (had 3 in there). I deleted the car from the Phone bluetooth. I rebooted the phone (hold power and front button until the iPhone shuts down).

Shut the car down (tried about 1/2 hour later). Paired the iPhone 6 Plus again, and calls and phonebook are as before - working fine.


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

likegadgets said:


> Have not tried Text or Email Messages. (Do not use these features)
> 
> Was having problems when I first paired the 6 Plus (I have a 2013 750i). Was not showing signal strength on car and would disconnect after 45 seconds.
> 
> ...


I've done all this as well. Also have confirmation that my mother's 6 is showing the same issues with her F10.


----------



## naamanf (Jan 24, 2011)

My 6 Plus works for calls and audio. No-go on messaging.


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Looks like this is affecting a bunch of people.


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Downloading 8.0.2 which doesn't specifically address the issue...but let's hope it does.


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

At least for now, it IS fixed. Will report back on the F10.


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

...and it stopped working again. Sigh.


----------



## Brad wool (May 23, 2011)

Try deleting it from car and phone and then repair!!


----------



## Brad wool (May 23, 2011)

I have found sometimes you have to give it some time in the car?


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Brad wool said:


> Try deleting it from car and phone and then repair!!


Done that like 30 times. There's some issue with the 6 and iOS 8.


----------



## Brad wool (May 23, 2011)

It seems like mine is working with iOS 8.2 so far. Give it s break!!


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Brad wool said:


> It seems like mine is working with iOS 8.2 so far. Give it s break!!


I shouldn't have to waste this much time making a regular feature operate. Ridiculous.


----------



## Brad wool (May 23, 2011)

I feel the same way. But the text and email is not supported through Bmw with the use of a iPhone!! 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Brad wool said:


> I feel the same way. But the text and email is not supported through Bmw with the use of a iPhone!!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I've never had that work. I just want to make and receive calls, which currently is impossible!


----------



## Brad wool (May 23, 2011)

Did you download iOS 8.3


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Brad wool said:


> Did you download iOS 8.3


Is that out today?


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Well the Apple thread is up to 10 pages. Let's hope this is resolved in 8.0.3...like tomorrow!


----------



## pspressart (May 29, 2013)

I have a 2011 335i without iDrive and an iPhone 6. What I did was to unpair my iPhone 5 first. I also gave my iPhone 6 a different name in iTunes so when I paired it with my car it would appear to be a completely different smartphone. I also used a different pairing code. This meant as far as my car was concerned, I was pairing an entirely new phone. The pairing worked and I have all my contacts in the directory. I can use the steering wheel buttons to make and end a call. I only use the Bluetooth for making calls - I have a separate iTouch for music.


----------



## monwen (Jul 3, 2007)

Have a 2012 535, iphone 6, 8.0.3. BT works for making & receiving calls however the phone only vibrates when receiving email or text messages. No audible sound notifications. Curious thing is that the audible sounds worked fine for the first week & then suddenly stopped. Also no text messages showing up on the car's display. How frustrating to not hear an incoming text or email.


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

monwen said:


> Have a 2012 535, iphone 6, 8.0.3. BT works for making & receiving calls however the phone only vibrates when receiving email or text messages. No audible sound notifications. Curious thing is that the audible sounds worked fine for the first week & then suddenly stopped. Also no text messages showing up on the car's display. How frustrating to not hear an incoming text or email.


I've never had that work on any BMW I've owned. They're always muted like that.


----------



## Rattle (Dec 23, 2014)

One of my buddies run into a problem like yours, which is not showing signal strength on car and would disconnect after serveral seconds. Perhaps, you can get some info from blmall.com. I don't know weather you choose the correct version about iphone.


----------

